# Where do you choose to sit in a (class)room?



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

Regardless of the layout of the room, I always seem to gravitate towards the right side (it makes me feel safe, as if my classmates are less likely to take note of me there), unless I really admire the teacher; then I will want to sit nearer to them. Being in front also allows me to feel more connected to the teacher, and creates more of a separation between myself and the other students than if I were seated in the middle of the room. I usually try to distance myself from social clusters or anyone who will be a distraction to me, so I see this bubble of separation as a positive thing.


----------



## LucidxDreamz (Sep 26, 2014)

Enfp - I like sitting in the back, back corner would be perfect. More vision, control so I can see everything. More people in my line of vision to watch and observe to entertain me during boring class


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Pilot said:


> Middle side for a first lecture. Position shifts after that depending on quality of lecturer. Good, I'm up front. Bad, I'm either in the back or not there at all.


Precisely this. I'm there for instruction; the fewer distractions, the better. Depending on seats left, I try to seat myself in the window of an imaginary triangle that has its apex where the lecturer will be standing. 

In social settings, to the side, preferably where I can see the comings and goings of others. 

ISTJ 5w6


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ, 6w5

In the humongous lecture halls, I like to sit along the sides two or three rows from the front so I can still hear the lecture.
In the smaller classes I usually don't mind which row I am in as long as I am seated the side columns, although I do prefer the back two rows. 
I'm usually too busy reading and jotting down notes to people-watch, I just don't like feeling claustrophobic with other students to all sides of me.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

stiletto said:


> Please state your MBTI/Enneagram if you know them.
> Then do tell, in the general scheme of a high school classroom (seats in singular rows), where you prefer to sit and why.
> Feel free to explain if it would be different in a social/restaurant/party setting.
> 
> ...


I was never in a class like that. In my country, there are only three rows. Say, near a window, in the middle and near a wall. With typically five horizontal lines per row. So something like this:

x-x-x
y-y-y
z-z-z
a-a-a
b-b-b

I like to sit anywhere close to the teacher so I can utilise my superior memory and reduce the boring slog(the learning). I HATE learning. Most of it is just a boring, pointless endeavour anyhow. With that said, I also like to be in front but not because I'd like to lead(ok, I would, so?) or that I'm better than others(REALLY NO!)...tbh it has something to do with my wilingness to be in front of stuff(first row -> the best row) and the added benefit of actually being able to ask teachers what you want without necessarily interrupting class schedule and all of that IS BEAUTIFUL!

My types are in the signature, but there is always a possibility of everything being wrong. Nothing's absolute after all.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am extreme in either, wanting front and center if I loved the class or teacher or event, or in the perimeter, simply because I absolutely detest being placed in the middle of anywhere. 

I always place myself where I can either get the most knowledge if its of interest, or be active in what I want to do if I like whats going on. Or if not, then in the outside perimeter so I can be environmentally aware. 

I scan for clear paths, exits, and like my back facing walls because I do not like it exposed open and vulnerable in social environments.


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

INTP

It depends on the class. I dislike having people on both sides, so I must sit by the wall or window. Other than that, I either sit in the back or in the front. I dislike sitting in the middle because then I have people in front of me AND behind me. 

I sit in the back in Norwegian class because it's extremely simple and I think other people need to sit closer because they're not as good as me, honestly. They need to focus. When it comes to Chemistry, I like to sit in the front because I want to focus better and don't care about the others.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP 4w5

depends on the teacher and subject. if the teacher is intimidating or the subject is one I find boring, then I'd be looking for a cozy corner in the back somewhere I'd be least likely to be noticed or called on so I can just sit back there and doodle on the sides of my notes. if the teacher has a personality I find comfortable, or the subject is particularly interesting, then somewhere in the front close to where the teacher will be standing/sitting. This is because I usually do get overlooked or not heard, so being close can help me to be able to actually get their attention to ask questions and such. I also prefer the illusion of a one-on-one personal conversation with the teacher when the rest of the class/audience is behind me, rather than looking out over a bunch of heads.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

I tend to shift between middle, front and back. 

It's really a split second decision as soon as I walk into class, I just choose whichever will seem least awkward for me. Meaning, if I were to randomly sit next to a girl at the other side of the room I didn't know, and no one else was sitting in her vicinity, that would be strange for me and would try to avoid it. 

I tend to like back seats for the reason you described - seeing everyone in the class and having ample space imo.
i like middle seats because they allow me to feel the gravity and energy of the classroom discussion as well, as i get to be directly involved with whatever the lecturer or teacher is saying. Sitting in the middle I realised allows for the most likely chance you will get to talking with your peers during the classroom discussion in an easily available manner. 

Likewise, the one I like the least is sitting at the front, as it means everyone sees the back of my head, and I don't like that feeling for some reason. Especially as I would feel like the lecturer is way too close to my face, and what if she asks me something I don't know !cetcetc. However, if it's a cool class, I won't mind sitting at the front, but only so I can get much out of the classroom discussion and feel the energy and the "emotional climate" of the classroom. 
@stiletto I think it's already been distinguished that extroverts have a tendency to choose seats based on whether they get the spotlight from them, while introverts shy away from the spotlight and may choose further seats.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

At the teacher's desk, chomping on his apple with my feet propped up.


----------



## Richmond208 (Jul 16, 2015)

INFJ.

Ideally, I would sit myself in one of the middle rows, and preferably nearest to the wall (not the aisle seat, I don't want to feel too exposed haha).
Definitely don't want to be at the front.
Definitely don't want to be at the back with all the 'bad kids' haha


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFP 4w3.

Front row. Center seat. I'm the most important student, and I'm here to answer the questions! Oh, you think I'm annoying? Ok, I'll be quiet for the rest of the year. It's just that I have a really short attention span, and if I don't have something to keep me occupied, I'll fall asleep every day in class. I'll start bringing my handheld games and playing them during class, but I might miss the lessons if I get too involved in my games.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISTP
Anywhere but the centre, but much preferably somewhere I could be near a doorway because I would much prefer to be doing my work outside the classroom at any moment.


----------



## Ray1500 (Jul 28, 2015)

INFP

Naturally I'm attracted to the back however I'm learning to sit in the front so I can learn better and have senpai notice me. Also the center is icky because it feels constricting and my social anxiety kinda kicks in.


----------



## kieap247 (Aug 4, 2015)

INTJ W 5wBalanced
I like to sit in the front to hear better and not get distracted by others

Sent from my LGMS395 using Tapatalk


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Center front so that I'm conversing with the lecturer, without care about anybody else.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

INTJ

I like to sit close to the front of the room and either on the far left or far right.

Front because professors think the people who sit in the front are the most serious about the class... I guess. Also I hate sitting near the delinquents in the back who constantly talk as if the professor can't hear them. 

Far side because reasons. I really don't know why I tend towards far right or left.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

INTJ 259.

If possible I'll pick a seat that will give me an empty cushion seat between me and the other people in class.

If not, I prefer to sit on the sides of the class as opposed to the middle, to limit being surrounded.

I'll sit up front of I enjoy the class/teacher and expect that I'll be participating a lot. Otherwise I sit in the back.

I really liked the auditorium classes in college because at least if the class was full the seats were comfortable. 

I hated the classes where the way the desks were made, they were for either left or right handed people and there were never enough left handed desks. :angry:


----------



## Koza (Jun 26, 2015)

INTJ 

Front and center

1) Those seats are usually available

2) I can't see (despite the fact that I have glasses) so sitting in the front helps me see better

3) It shows the professor I care, and they will hopefully remember me


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Generally either the front of the class or the back of the class.. kind of depends on how big the classroom is and how much I like my teacher.
In small classrooms where I'm in my element intellectually, I'm more likely to sit at the front.
In large classrooms I will sit as far to the back as I can.

I also like sitting in either the front or the back in movie theaters, but I prefer the back because I like the height. The front is okay because I don't have to worry about a tall person sitting in front of me.

I avoid the middle middle seats like the plague, but I do like window seats.


----------



## LadyAeroniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Front row...I'm only 5'2 and I was always put in the back from Elementary school through High school because they would seat you in Alphabetical order and my last name starts with a 'Y'...and I had the horror of being marked absent in 8th grade English class because my moron of a teacher decided to seat me behind the tallest guy in the class and RUINED my perfect attendance record for that quarter, (I took a lot of pride in it...don't judge me...)...So I sit front and center so that I would not get over looked again and having to explain to my ENFJ mother that I didn't ditch class...I fear her wrath above all things....so I sit in the front row in class...and I'm that weirdo that gets to class early so that no one takes my spot...I rather be early and have to wait around than be late...


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP 6w7

In a classroom, I sit far in the front, preferably a little towards the side so as not to be front-and-center to the prof's crotch but not all the way on the end. Being in the front row forces me to pay better attention and helps me get recognized by the prof. I generally enjoy interacting with instructors and don't mind being called on. 

At parties, I typically park myself in an out-of-the-way couch and let people come to me. 

In a restaurant, I love love love to be in a back corner, near windows. Preferably as isolated and far from the middle as possible. 

It's decreasing levels of intentionality of interaction - in the classroom, I want to be as close to 100% engaged as possible. At a party, I like gentle socializing, but I don't like initiating, and I don't like feeling overwhelmed, so I make myself comfortable and let the flow come to me. At a restaurant, I want to focus on my food and my chosen company, not the other diners.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

ENTJ. 1w2.

When I was late to a class, I would sit in the back so as not to disturb my classmates. However, if I was on time, I would sit in the middle of the first or second row. Apparently, people who sit towards the front of a class or lecture hall make better grades than those who sit in the back. I also found that in the front, I was less likely to be sitting near some asshole who would say shit like "Git 'er done!" or "That's what she said!"


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ISTP 3w4

Either where my friends sit or the front. I've recently started sitting in the front so I can focus better.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Intp 9w1 Front, towards the side or off center.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

i sit in the front so i dont fall asleep in class. the problem is, i still fall asleep in class.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Off to the side so as not to be conspicuous, but near the front, the better to hear the lecture and take notes.
INTJ 5w4.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

INFP 4w5

Used to sit in the back because I felt alienated from the class. Or with someone I usually talk with if applicable. Nowadays I sit in the front because I don't see what's written well from the rear.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Unless it's a lesson where debates are frequent, at the back, away from the teacher & classroom as possible. Preferably with some company at the back


----------



## Flowerpot92 (Oct 15, 2013)

ENFP 6w5, on the side and on my own so that I could take in as much information as I can without being disturbed or being at the centre of the attention.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

ENFJ 2w1 

I'd prefer to be slightly off centre-slightly near to one side-, and in the middle of the of the classroom. That way I'd have people surrounding me (which makes me feel more comfortable in a learning environment) and I'd be able to see what was going on. Also, people would be in front of me so if I'm unsure as to how to behave, I can look at them for guidance on conduct. If I sat by the window I would get way too distracted. And (unrelated to type) I'm short so I wouldn't be able to see at the back: if I was taller the back would be just as ideal.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

INTJ Type 5

In high school I preferred sitting on the side away from the windows so that Id be out of the sun (school sucks when its hot). If the classroom was on the other side of the building and out of the sun, I didnt care. As for front or back, I like sitting toward the front in the second or third row so that I could hear what the teacher was saying. 

I found that the teacher and blackboard were too close for my liking when sitting in the front row.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

INFP?

E 4W5

It's been a long time since I've been in a classroom lol. Don't think I had one specific place. I literally needed to change seats everyday, at least. And that means I'm a *bit* moody :crazy: 

Now that I think of it, beside the window was my favorite (day dreaming), or beside the door (exit, run away :laughing: )


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Second row in the front, against the window. This has been my prefered place for years. Close enough to be able to pay attention to whatever is being taught, far away enough to daydream without being caught constantly and a nice view to have something to look at rather than just white walls.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

INFJ - 6w5

I'll just sit in an available place. Or next to friends.
Otherwise, if all places are available, I'll sit somewhere in the middle of the classroom. That would feel more secure.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Depends on which type of classroom it is

Homeclass > plenty of people > plenty of noise - text based subjects are taught here - 
Front rows, straight line from board
-This way I can absord as much information so I don't need to study a subject I dislike after school
-Having a teacher infront of me helps limit me doozing off
-Less likely to be 100% surrounded by a pit of people brought by social butterflies

Major/Skill Subject Classroom
Near window, middlish kinda
-Can do individual work without being interrupted
-Not flooded by others lining up for help

INTP


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

INTP

Preferably: In the back in the corner. Or if not in the back then just in the side somewhere.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

At the front. Generally I find the most dedicated and willing to associate with others at the front and thus will create mutual resources for projects and study groups. Sometimes this will also be the best spot to even make friends whom I can identify with.

I haven't found this to be true in larger lecture classrooms (Like 500+ student auditoriums).

No matter the classroom, avoid the back.

-INTJ


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

The back. At the ends. Take a seat behind someone taller. Dont want the teacher to look at me. I often scribble during class and sometime sketch the person next to me, sometimes look outside. When I was in high school I often got scolded because of that, I lost count how many times my teacher had to take my sketchbook away from me.
If I cared I'd sit in the front row.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

At the back, like all cool people do. I like the privacy you get at the back in lecture halls. It allows me to take my vapourizer out and take a few hits of the bud, and they're all none the wiser. In smaller rooms where this advantage is unavailable, I still will sit at the back because you can spread out and relax a bit. Only uptight, sycophant teacher's pet types sit up the front. The real intelligence is always found at the back of the room.


----------

